# Whitney Mason Jar Found In Plantation Cellar



## crozet86 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi,
      Found this jar in a old cellar.


----------



## woody (May 18, 2004)

Your jar is worth $6-8 in the Red Book of Fruit Jars #9.


----------

